

The hot new technology in Big Data is decades old: SQL - cdl
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2013/07/the-hot-new-technology-in-big-data-is-decades-old-sql/

======
noptic
In the last years many SQL alternatives where created, and I think that this
is great. For a long time it was used as an almighty Hammer.

You want a live chat system for thousands of user? Use SQl! You want a Page
for your Restaurant? Use SQL.

Some people got so feed up with SQL that we forgot how simple* and powefull it
is.

*easy to learn hard to master

